# Negative Hexadezimalzahl in Zweierkomplementdarstellung?



## Synthx (5. Feb 2018)

Guten Abend, 

ich habe hier zwei verschiedene Aufgaben, komme aber leider nicht wirklich weiter und werde auch sonst nicht im Netz fündig. 

Das Negative der Hexadezimalzahl 21 entspricht welcher Binärzahl in 8-Bit-Zweierkomplementdarstellung?

Das Negative der Hexadezimalzahl A1 entspricht welcher Binärzahl in 10-Bit-Zweierkomplementdarstellung?

Weiß jemand, wie man da vorgehen muss? Evtl mit Rechenweg? Wäre wirklich super, danke!


----------



## Robat (5. Feb 2018)

Du schaust dir an was 21(H) binär ist.
Bildes das Einerkomplement (drehst alle Bits um, d.h. 1 wird zu 0, 0 wird zu 1)
Bildest das Zweierkomplement indem du das Einerkomplement plus 1 rechnest.

05(H)  = 0000'0101(B)
Einerkomplement: 1111'1010(B) 
Zweierkomplement: 1111'1011(B) = FB(H)


----------

